# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Ronnie Coleman Comeback Confirmed for 2010

## MuscleSportMag

I just finished interviewing Ronnie Coleman on my radio show and he confirmed that he is coming back to compete in the 2010 Mr. Olympia. He said that he just made up his mind "a few days ago" 

He was hoping to compete in this year's show but his travel commitments were too much and wouldn't allow him to have the proper time to prepare. 

He further stated that any talk of him tarnishing his legend is nonsense and that he does this "for fun."

Ronnie was very open and candid and a pleasure to speak with.

Although he may not be the same Ronnie of old, a professional like him will make sure that he is in the right condition for this. The way he looks during his guest posing routines is not an indication of contest shape. 

Coleman further stated in the interview that the time off (especially to recuperate from his back surgery after the 2007 Olympia) will be an advantage for him. 

Hey, listen. If you never had the opportunity to see Ronnie on stage at the Olympia, then this is a chance to see a legend on his own turf. 

Everyone is expecting the worst. I don't think that will be the case. This is not going to be Babe Ruth on the Boston Braves.

http://www.musclesportmag.com/2009/0...rmed-for-2010/

----------


## FireGuy

After I saw pics of him guest posing a few weeks ago I knew he wasnt stepping on stage anytime in 2009.

----------


## Panzerfaust

I have to admit, I don'rt give a shit but I would like to say I saw Big Ron on stage competing.

----------


## CHAP

I believe it will be an impressive show if he is conditioned

----------


## Reed

I love Ronnie but he has a torn lat and triceps. I just don't want to see him look all messed up and shitty. Best of luck to the greatest bodybuilder of all time

----------


## MuscleSportMag

No one can turn back the clock, but Coleman is one of the best of all time and now that his back is healthy, don't sell him too short. 

Obviously the freaky look is still en vogue and who is better at that than The King himself? He obviously needs to work on some things but that is another reason why he is shooting for 2010 instead of this September. 

He did also state that he will do his normal 12-week diet and work his way doen from 320 to approx. 295 for the competition. He said that he was just under 300 pounds at a recent guset posing appearance at the Atlantic States in NY. If you saw him there, picture another 20 or so pounds of muscle on top of that and then he will start chiseling it down.

The full interview article is in the works.

----------


## Amorphic

nice. i would love to see ronnie compete again. lets hope he can dial it. he wont win but it will be fun to see

----------


## Reed

> nice. i would love to see ronnie compete again. lets hope he can dial it. he wont win but it will be fun to see


I would love even more if you came back and posted often  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Amorphic

> I would love even more if you came back and posted often


hit me up with a pm and i'll give you the rundown on what ive been up to. its been a looong looong few months being way way way too busy. i miss all you whores.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## moush

i have some pics of Ronnie, Cutler and Dex guest posing....but the pics are too large can I get some help posting them? and a video too!!!

----------


## FireGuy

> i have some pics of Ronnie, Cutler and Dex guest posing....but the pics are too large can I get some help posting them? and a video too!!!


They all three guest posed at the Atlantic City show a month or so ago. Open them with your Paint program and do a "save as" and they will be smaller.

----------


## DEE151

Ronnie is the shit he is going to take this

----------


## TheBerryhillMonster

Hell yea, im pumped about Ronnie.

----------


## ninesecz

I am sorry , but at the age of 45 or 46 he is never going to get in the shape he was back in the late 1990's He might place top 10 but that is about all I see happening! I mean Jay Cutler can not even win with people like Phil Heath, Dexter Jackson, and Dennis Wolf Coming up. I like Coleman too but we need to be realistic

----------


## swol_je

Why not try the Masters Olympia? Shit he's probably older than some of those guys! Atleast in the master he would win.

----------


## beatango2008

anyone have any recent pictures of Ronnie?

----------


## hankdiesel

> anyone have any recent pictures of Ronnie?


Those guest posing shots of him earlier in this post are pretty recent. Ronnie just competes now for fun. He'll be extremely lucky to place in the top five.

----------


## Ashop

> I just finished interviewing Ronnie Coleman on my radio show and he confirmed that he is coming back to compete in the 2010 Mr. Olympia. He said that he just made up his mind "a few days ago" 
> 
> He was hoping to compete in this year's show but his travel commitments were too much and wouldn't allow him to have the proper time to prepare. 
> 
> He further stated that any talk of him tarnishing his legend is nonsense and that he does this "for fun."
> 
> Ronnie was very open and candid and a pleasure to speak with.
> 
> Although he may not be the same Ronnie of old, a professional like him will make sure that he is in the right condition for this. The way he looks during his guest posing routines is not an indication of contest shape. 
> ...


Ive known RC for years. If he comes in shape,,,there no doubt in my mind that he could take the title again.

----------


## BeastIn916

He will do it, no doubt.

----------


## Monster87

I wouldn't consider him a contender at age 46, but the man is genetically superior. In 2005 at age 42 he looked his best IMO, plus he is one of the greatest bbs of all time, so you can't count him out. Shit, just look at what Brett Favre is doing...

----------


## BEER WHORE

46 is way to old

----------


## BEER WHORE

31-37 is what modern Heavy BB prime is at right now

----------


## Monster87

I agree. Early 30s is the prime for overall physique and symmetry, late 30s is the prime for size and mass.

----------


## (TLF) CHAMPION54

Everybody said the same damn thing about a guy named Brett Favre and he just keeps getting better with age!!!!

I would never count BIG RON out.

He competes for fun but hes not gonna show up looking like crap.

----------


## ranging1

lol in all fairness its ronnie coleman

the man is a legend so u never know what hes cabable of

----------


## biggerisbetter1827

i'm stoked

----------


## THE TANK 81

I heard him say just the opposite like last year. He said he would still compete but he is stepping down from the olymipan comps. He even had a good by moment at his last olympa tour.

----------


## hankdiesel

> Ronnie is the shit he is going to take this


you're a dreamer!

----------


## DEE151

> you're a dreamer!


like they said above the man is a legend he will win if he comes back. shit the guy is still big as fvck. just watch.

----------


## boz

lol far out i give him credit for his age but gee he looked good at his peak now its gone .......

----------


## boz

Also as a xmas gift i can link or possibly upload every single ronnie coleman dvd ever made awesome got them the other day.

----------


## DEE151

> Also as a xmas gift i can link or possibly upload every single ronnie coleman dvd ever made awesome got them the other day.


link me to all his vids hook it up.

----------


## ranging1

> Also as a xmas gift i can link or possibly upload every single ronnie coleman dvd ever made awesome got them the other day.


link me  :Smilie:  or email me

----------


## showtimee

As somebody further up said, It's Ronnie Coleman, he could show up and be like the mantank he was in his prime.... well, I hope he does..  :Big Grin:

----------

